# Strange Amp



## LeftFinger (Oct 31, 2015)

Called a groove Factory 
I couldn't find any information on it at all.








Model#








Speakers










Also this tower








model








If any body knows anything about these I would appreciate the info

Rich


----------



## dtsaudio (Apr 15, 2009)

Here's Groove Factory's website
Accueil < Groove Factory
Given the pricing, I'd say Chinese made, but you never know.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Any help?

Traynor Amps


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

That's an early YSC-2 4X12 line array PA speaker. The drive units in those early ones are better than the ones in the later bumper style cabs; even though both are loaded with Marslands, the the older style cabs tend to have the nicer older alnico Marslands (with whizzer cones); occasionally Norelcos (which are fabulous). The early bumper cabs might also, or have the good ceramic Marslands, but by the end the speakers were complete garbage as Marsland slowly went under.

People have used them for guitar - many guys use a pair of them (as most PAs had 2 speakers) as an 8x12 full stack. If it's got the good Marslands (or Norelcos) I'd not bother changing speakers. After a while if it wasn't satisfactory I'd change a few but still leave half of them in there. When using them for PA most people add a high fill horn in addition to the 4x12 (it was common to see Sunn horns on top of these at gigs back in the day). I in fact used to run a venue (5ish years ago) with that setup - Sunn horns on top of bumper era 4x12s (but I changed out all the speakers - 1 EV and 1 Black Widow each + 2 passive radiators I made out of the shitty Marslands) -I wanted the look but a more modern sound - it kicked!


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

Wasn't aware there were any "good" Marslands. All my old Garnets had them and they all sounded lousy to me.


----------



## LeftFinger (Oct 31, 2015)

Thanks guys Good info on the Traynor.
I tried to send an email on the GF website but the site is unreponsive


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

gtone said:


> Wasn't aware there were any "good" Marslands. All my old Garnets had them and they all sounded lousy to me.


Some just no like. It's OK - you just keep ripping them out of cabs and selling them to me.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I think that in their day, Marsland speakers were really good, but perhaps they didn't age so well. Tastes and styles change, and to be fair, some old speakers wear out. Regardless, they had their place.

Love those old Traynor cabs. We certainly took them for granted, but because they were reliable. I tend to romanticize the glory days of my early bands, but I think I remember it accurately when it comes to the Traynor gear.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)




----------

